# php cgi segfault



## cbrace (Jan 11, 2020)

Hi all,

Shortly before the holidays I upgraded some ports on my VPS and managed to break my www/nexcloud installation. Among other things, I upgraded NC from v17.0.0 to v17.0.2, but running the php cgi update script segfaults. My nextcloud installation is now stuck in "maintenance mode".  I have reverted to 17.0.0 but no luck. I deleted and reinstalled php72*. Again no luck.

php itself seems to work fine. My other php applications (joomla etc) are working OK. The nextcloud login page opens as well. The problem seems to be confined to running the cgi script.

Before the break, I posted about the problem to the Nextcloud forum, but didn't get a single response:  Occ upgrade segfaulting

I googled the problem and find very few hits. One forum post here from five years ago, which didn't offer me any leads.

Does anyone here have any ideas for me?

Nextcloud v17.0.0
OS FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE-p1
Apache v2.4.41
PHP v7.2.25

```
# su -m www -c "php ./occ maintenance:mode --off"
Nextcloud or one of the apps require upgrade - only a limited number of commands are available
You may use your browser or the occ upgrade command to do the upgrade
Maintenance mode disabled
Segmentation fault (core dumped)
```


----------



## cbrace (Jan 13, 2020)

As an experiment I upgrade php to v7.3, and now the nextcloud occ script runs without segfaulting, so my installation is online again. 

Something is still segfaulting in the apps config, so if anyone can suggest how best to debug php segfaults I would still be interested in any ideas.


----------

